# Apartment HELP



## exp335 (May 10, 2013)

Hey, 

Does anyone know of a good Real Estate Agent that could help me with my apartment search in Dubai. Preferabaly someone who you've had prior experience with. I've read and heard some stories about lazy agents.  I'm not looking for someone that will just hand me an address and say "the doors open". 

Thanks in advance, 
Cheers


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

This thread has good info:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...98-estate-agents.html?highlight=estate+agents


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck. 

'Established' agents tend to work for the big name agencies and unfortunately their properties tend to be more expensive, even for apartments identical to those advertised by nameless agents.

It's a minefield and there will be a lot of hassles. We all had to go through it. 



exp335 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone know of a good Real Estate Agent that could help me with my apartment search in Dubai. Preferabaly someone who you've had prior experience with. I've read and heard some stories about lazy agents.  I'm not looking for someone that will just hand me an address and say "the doors open".
> 
> ...


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

exp335 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone know of a good Real Estate Agent that could help me with my apartment search in Dubai. Preferabaly someone who you've had prior experience with. I've read and heard some stories about lazy agents.  I'm not looking for someone that will just hand me an address and say "the doors open".
> 
> ...


I was quiet shocked with how the estate agent market works out here, but I guess thats the norm. I have provided some points based on my experience (I have tried to make it worse than it is, pint half empty and all that) 

- if a deal seems to good to be true it probably is, dont be surprised if the bargain has 'just gone' and they offer to show you something similar for a little more cash
- be prepared to be sent to the apartment/villa on your own and then feedback to the agent
- dont be alarmed if the property i not cleaned, this is normally done once the contract is agreed (at the landlords expense)
- be prepared to pay 5% of the first years rent on commission to the agent 
- dont pin too much hope on the pictures you see, these can be very off putting 

In fairness we used Bluechip and the guy did show me a number of properties in my area/price range and drove me round for a few hours

Remember the agent works on your behalf not the landlords so they do the negotiating for you i.e. reduction in price, number of cheques etc 

Hope that helps

JT


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

jthissen said:


> Remember the agent works on your behalf not the landlords so they do the negotiating for you i.e. reduction in price, number of cheques etc


Really? I find that it's the opposite. The agent wants the price to be as high as possible so they get the higher commission. I have only met agents which lean more towards the landlord's interest even though the tenant pays their fees.

The agent does 'try' to negotiate the price down in hopes that they get the sale and someone else doesn't but my experience with agents is that they'll give you any lie possible to try and keep you from negotiating the price down eg: it's the last unit in the building or there already an offer on the table etc etc.

Anyways - as someone already said ... it's a crap experience and we all had to go through it.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

exp335 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone know of a good Real Estate Agent that could help me with my apartment search in Dubai. Preferabaly someone who you've had prior experience with. I've read and heard some stories about lazy agents.  I'm not looking for someone that will just hand me an address and say "the doors open".
> 
> ...


Check your inbox.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I've seen several agents trying to charge nearly 10% commission recently - remember you can tell them 'where to go' on this front, as some are really taking the Mick!


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

exp335 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone know of a good Real Estate Agent that could help me with my apartment search in Dubai. Preferabaly someone who you've had prior experience with. I've read and heard some stories about lazy agents.  I'm not looking for someone that will just hand me an address and say "the doors open".
> 
> ...


Check your messages


----------



## firasa (May 22, 2013)

*decide place first*

I recommend Fist things First to locate which place you want to live in Dubai then ask for agents in this area as each area in Dubai has specialized agents , 

regards 

Firas


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

firasa said:


> I recommend *Fist things First *to locate which place you want to live in Dubai then ask for agents in this area as each area in Dubai has specialized agents ,
> 
> regards
> 
> Firas


you'll find that this is a very bespoke service, and clearly not for everyone!



sorry - back to Estate Agents....


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

As you have noticed by reading the comments above, the experience greatly varies.

I came across good and bad agents. It is a bit of luck if you think about it.

What I suggest is that you do these before you engage:

a) See which areas you would like to live and prioritize their importance based on yours needs (personal/ work). See the size and things you would like in the area. That will help you and your agent to go after your requirements.

b) Go to dubizzle or propertyfinder.ae to have an idea of prices being charged

c) Dont be surprised if you come across multiple agents dealing with the same apartment/ villa. It is quite common

d) What rules here is the security deposit cheque. Once you issue it, the property is "secured" (between quotes because some landlords might push you to sign the contract quicker by threatening you that there is someone else on the hook, plant your feet there! remember him aboout the cheque it such situation arises). It is secured in the sense that he is dealing with you and should not advertise the property until the contract is signed. If he returns you the cheque move on. that's a bad lanlord and agent altogether.

When you issue this, ask for a receipt and a note stating that the cheque is not "cashable" until the contract is signed. Have your rental contract registered in RERA. Either you or the Landlord can do it.

e) There is always room to haggle. If a property goes for 180K in 4 cheques, the landlord might accept for 165/170 in one cheque. You can always make an offer and if you really like it make an offer and issue the cheque on the spot! because the next very day the property you liked may be just gone. 

f) The best agent is an honest one. I came across one that was overcharging the same property in 10K 15K . Easy to spot.


----------

